# Finally Getting Out



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

For the first time this season, we are getting out for the weekend. Heading to Rend Lake in Southern IL to meet with a group of friends for some fun and relaxation. The guy that heads this up does most of the cooking for the weekend and he is about beat after that. But, he loves doing it.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Enjoy.

We are headed out as well. Already have the trailer hooked up to the truck, fridg running and the wife is getting it ready for a fun filled weekend of nothing.... can't wait


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

jayger said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> We are headed out as well. Already have the trailer hooked up to the truck, fridg running and the wife is getting it ready for a fun filled weekend of nothing.... can't wait


Looks like we're going in opposite directions. LOL


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

venatic said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> We are headed out as well. Already have the trailer hooked up to the truck, fridg running and the wife is getting it ready for a fun filled weekend of nothing.... can't wait


Looks like we're going in opposite directions. LOL
[/quote]

But ended up at the same place.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Weather was great! Cool nights made the fire very welcomed. We ate, drank and had a good time.

While getting the camper ready to head back home, I noticed one of the tires looked low. Yep, very low. Tried adding air, but after the compressor was shut off, heard a hissing sound. Bad valve stem. Ended up putting on the spare. Got to try out my Father's present from last year and it worked pretty good. Need to get a closer 12 volt outlet though or a longer cord.


----------

